# Boardfischen...



## dorschfreund85 (16. Dezember 2010)

Moin leute 

Ich hatte mal nen gedanken gefasst und wollte mal fragen was ihr davon halten würdet.
Und zwar hatte ich mir gedacht da wir ja hier nen ganzen schwung begeisterte Brandungsangler haben , könnte man ja mal ein Board Fischen starten im nächstem jahr und so...

Ist bzw war nur ne idee....

Also last euch aus und posted was das zeug hält.

Mfg Dorschfreund


----------



## riecken (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wenn mich einer mitnehmen kann bin ich bei ! :vik:
ma gucken was die andren sagen !


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Moin,

hört sich gut an #6. Ich glaube da würde ich sogar einige "verstaubte Heideangler" mit an die Küste kriegen!!  Aber die Idee an sich ist ech OK. Mal abwarten, wieviel hier zusammen kommen!! (Ich weiss ja schon wer sich gleich meldet, oder Sunny? :q:q


----------



## sunny (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Na gut, dann melde ich mich auch mal. 

Ne feine Idee #6. Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich dabei. Muss ja schließlich mein neues Dreibei einweihen.


----------



## degl (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



sunny schrieb:


> Na gut, dann melde ich mich auch mal.
> 
> Ne feine Idee #6. Wenn der Termin passt, bin ich dabei. Muss ja schließlich mein neues Dreibei einweihen.



Ich schließ mich an. .......so der Termin passt#6

gruß degl

P.s. will doch meine neuen Stöcker einweihen.........


----------



## dorschfreund85 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

na war ja klar das sich die Goldenen 3 als erstes melden :-D

finde ich aber schon gut das die idee gut ankommt...

was nen termin angeht is es mir relativ sag wann es euch am besten past.. ich dachte so an den februar....


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wenn Ort und Wetter passt bin ich auch dabei #h


----------



## dorschfreund85 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

ja wenn man nen termin ausmacht kann man am wetter nix machen^^ ausserdem sind wir ja brandungsangler und keine schönwetter angler :-D


----------



## degl (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> ja wenn man nen termin ausmacht kann man am wetter nix machen^^ ausserdem sind wir ja brandungsangler und keine schönwetter angler :-D



Aber übers Randeis sollten wir schon rüberwerfen können|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## mcrae (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ein paar Wochen noch warten und dann zum Eisangeln auf die Ostsee.

So kommen alle wenigstens über 120m weit raus


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ein Board wollte ich auch mal fischen..., nee, im Ernst, da versuch ich mit ranzukommen.

Ich möchte Herrn *degl*, dem Weitwerfer, gerne mal die "holsteinische Dorschtechnik" zeigen... :q:q:q


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



degl schrieb:


> Aber übers Randeis sollten wir schon rüberwerfen können|supergri
> 
> gruß degl



Genau das meinte ich... bei vereister Ostsee brauchen wir nicht los #d


----------



## degl (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Is irgendwie scheixxe..........schon letzten Winter konnten wir nicht los............wer sagte mal was von "globaler Erwärmung"?

Ist irgendwie ruhiger um die "Horrorszenarien" geworden........
findet ihr nicht auch

O.K. ab mitte Januar werden wir es besser abschätzen können, welcher Termin sich eignen wird#6

Und die "holsteinische Dorsch-Nr." wird bestimmt interessant:q

gruß degl


----------



## midgard147 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wenn Ort und Termin passt, bin ich dabei. 

Guta Idee


----------



## dorschfreund85 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

alles im allem ist es ja ne gute resonanz auf meine schnapsidee das freud mich schon sehr hatte schon damit gerechnet das es so garnicht ankommt.... aber so is es ja mega geil :-D

würde mich sehr freuen die ganzen verrückten mal real zuerleben,,, und nen paar neue tipps und trick ab zu stauben... 

:-D

eventuell kann ich auch nen klenen pokal aus dem keller spendieren als wander pokal oder so :-D


----------



## petripohl (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Also wenns passt werde ich mir das Duel zwischen degl und a auch anschauen.:q
Gruß Malte


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



petripohl schrieb:


> Also wenns passt werde ich mir das Duel zwischen degl und a auch anschauen.:q
> Gruß Malte




Oder einfach mitangeln...#h


----------



## riecken (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Denn kann ich mir ma was von euch abgucken ! #6


----------



## petripohl (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

na logen mitangeln oder meinst ich stehe nur daneben #q- bin ja nicht blöd - vertrete dann die schwer Blei angler:q
Gruß Malte


----------



## womaro (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Moin leute
> 
> Ich hatte mal nen gedanken gefasst und wollte mal fragen was ihr davon halten würdet.
> Und zwar hatte ich mir gedacht da wir ja hier nen ganzen schwung begeisterte Brandungsangler haben , könnte man ja mal ein Board Fischen starten im nächstem jahr und so...
> ...



Hallo an die Boardteilnehmer,

gehe ebenfalls gern in die Brandung und würde gern an einem Board-Angeln - so es terminlich passt - teilnehmen.
Ich komme aus dem Nordkreis von Peine und fahre zum Brandungsangeln nach Fehmarn, würde aber auch gern einmal andere Bereiche beangeln.
Wenn ihr also für einen " Neuling " und "Fast-Anfänger" einen Platz frei habt würde ich mich anschließen.

Gruss
womaro


----------



## dorschfreund85 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Also ich denke mal das es egal is ob profi oder anfänger!
Ich bin auch kein pro !
Bei der idee geht es ja drum spass bei unserer gemeinsamen vorliebe des angelns zuhaben.
und doof gesagt wenn wir nur 10 leute werden das is egal solange wir zusammen spass haben paar fischlein fangen und erfahrungen auswechsel ist für mich der sinn eines solchen Fun angelns schon erfüllt.
Ich will mich auch degl und co anschaun was die pros halt drauf haben....


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Läuft doch gut an hier. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob wir nen Termin finden, wo die Mehrzahl kann. Wenn wir um die 10 Leute werden ist das gut schon gut. Sonst muss man ganz schön watzen, wenn man mal schnacken will  |supergri.

@degl
Wenn ihr das mit der "holsteinischen Dorschnummer" durchzieht, sag vorher bescheid, damit ich meine Augen rechtzeitig bedecken kann . Ich glaube nämlich, dass das kein schöner Anblick wird #d . 

Was hast du dir denn nun für Stöcker geholt?


----------



## degl (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo Sunny,

das "Schicksal" hat mir 1 2 3 Zwei ungefischte Daiwa Vulcan 420 HX ins Haus gebracht, wovon ich eine schon "Probegeworfen" habe und erstmal voll zufrieden bin#6

Kenne diese Ruten schon länger und war immer ein wenig entteuscht, das der Handel keine mehr hatte und nun sind sie via Östereich mein Eigen..........ist ja immer ein Vabanqe-Spiel solche Teile "gebraucht" zu erwerben.............aber da hat der Verkäufer seeehr untertrieben, als er sie "als gebraucht" anbot

Das "Einangeln" muß unbedingt so schnell wie möglich passieren.........allerdings halten mich die Wetterbedingungen dann doch ab.............brrrrrr, ein wenig .......nur so 2-3° mehr und mich hälts nicht mehr|supergri

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Na, dann mal Glückwunsch zu den neuen Ruten #6. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das Wetter bald gnädig mit dir ist und du die Ruten in der Praxis testen kannst. Gucke ich mir beim Treffen mal an die Dingers.


----------



## Zador (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo,

jo gute Idee #6

Wenn es paßt, würde ich auch gerne mal
mitmachen :vik:.

Warme Sachen sind vorhanden 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



womaro schrieb:


> Wenn ihr also für einen " Neuling " und "Fast-Anfänger" einen Platz frei habt würde ich mich anschließen.



Genau dafür sind die Treffen doch da, das die "Anfänger" den "Küstenjungs" mal über die Schultern schauen können.
Man kann sich das Eine oder Andere Vorfach mal in "Natura" angucken oder auch mal andere Wurfstile beäugen.
Oder einach nur den Klugscheixxern zuhören :q


----------



## womaro (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo,

würde mich freuen wenn's klappt. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das die Leute von der Küste doch "etwas spezieller" vorgehen und das macht mich natürlich neugierig. Ich selbst bin durch Zufall vor ca. 6 Jahren zum Brandungsangeln gekommen, damals noch mit einer 2-teiligen 3lbs Karpfenrute, bei einem Kurztripp nach Fehmarn. Es hat auf Anhieb Spaß gemacht - 11 maßige Dorsche in einer Stunde bei Windstärke 5 im Oktober - dabei ist der Funke übergesprungen und bis heute trotz der wenigen Möglichkeiten geblieben. Bin sehr auf Ausrüstung, Handling und Tipps der Profis gespannt.

Gruss 
womaro


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Also ich denke mal das es egal is ob profi oder anfänger!
> Ich bin auch kein pro !
> Bei der idee geht es ja drum spass bei unserer gemeinsamen vorliebe des angelns zuhaben.
> und doof gesagt wenn wir nur 10 leute werden das is egal solange wir zusammen spass haben paar fischlein fangen und erfahrungen auswechsel ist für mich der sinn eines solchen Fun angelns schon erfüllt.
> Ich will mich auch degl und co anschaun was die pros halt drauf haben....


 
Moin, genau so sehe ich das auch.....#6...wenn's Fisch gibt (und den wird es geben..) ist's OK, wenn nich.....#c. Hauptsache Spass dabei und mit anderen "Verrückten" plaudern. Egal, ob Anfänger oder Profi....Spass is angesagt |supergri|supergri. Die Jungs gucken auch immer ganz "verstört", wenn ich meine ca. 25 Jahre alte Brandungsrute rauspacke......(das is aber auch 'nen "Knüppel" |uhoh:|uhoh::q:q) Aber damit die 25oGr Bleie durch die "Schallmauer" zu pfeffern, macht schon Mords-Gaudi!!! 
Also, hoffentlich bekommen wir da einige Leute zusammen!! #6


----------



## sunny (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Die Jungs gucken auch immer ganz "verstört", wenn ich meine ca. 25 Jahre alte Brandungsrute rauspacke......(das is aber auch 'nen "Knüppel" |uhoh:|uhoh::q:q)



Die beiden Sachen alleine lohnen schon die Anfahrt :q:q. 

Diese ungläubigen Blicke |bigeyes sehen, ist einfach unbezahlbar :q. Die Rutenspitze von Rolf ist dicker als mein Griffstück .


----------



## VC1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wenn der Termin passt, würde ich auch mitfischen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Norbi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Männerz!
Für so ein Treffen bin ich auch zu haben,nur mein Problem ist ich habe keine Fahrgelegenheit,sollte sich jemand aus Hamburg erbamen und mich mitnehmen,würde ich mich riesig freuen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Naja da sich schon unmengen an Menschen gemeldet haben und auch wenn denn nur geringes interesse gezeigt haben denke ich könnte man sich langsam gedanken um einen termin machen.
wie ich schon mal sagte dachte ich an den Februar wenn denn die ostsee nicht weit genug zum einsangeln zugefroren ist :-D

also raus damit wann denkt ihr wäre der beste zeitpunkt bzw termin vorschläge sind erwünscht :-D


----------



## Zador (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo,
bis auf den 22/23.02 kann ich eigendlich immer.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## sunny (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hhhm, ich fände es gut, wenn die "heimischen" Ostseeangler aufgrund ihrer Erfahrungswerte nen Terminvorschlag machen. Macht ja bspw. keinen Sinn, sich schon im Februar an den Strand zu setzen, wenn da noch gar nichts geht.

Ich welche Richtung soll es überhaupt gehen?


----------



## degl (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Also in diesm Februar ging garnix...............und wenn ich mir die Wetterlage/Winterlage so anschaue..........ist eher nicht mit mildereren Temperaturen zu rechnen.......so macht ein Terminvorschlag erst mitte Januar Sinn................dann kan man eher absehen obs milder wird

gruß degl


----------



## scripophix (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Aber die Örtlichkeit kann man diskutieren. 

Z.B. Fehmarn - da geht es bei jedem Wind...


----------



## heini mück (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

aber fehmarn ist auch nicht immer fisch man sollte es schon recht kurzfristig machen


----------



## DxcDxrsch (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

also ich bin für elmenhorst  aber erst im märz


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Brasilien Mittelstrand, da gibts genug Platz und auch genug Parkplätze.

Oder Hohenfelde, da siehts mit Platz und Parkplatz auch nicht schlechter aus...


----------



## petripohl (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Fehmarn#6
@Norbi
Fahrgelegenheit aus HH läßt sich organisieren wenns nicht von Südlich der Elbe ist.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Norbi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Malte,nö nö ich wohn in der Hauptstadt von Hamburg....in
Farmsen:q


----------



## dorschfreund85 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Also da geb ich degl auf jeden fall recht.

was austragungsort angeht is es mir relativ gleich wobei ich hohenfelde nicht sooo mag:q:q:q


fehman is sicher ne möglichkeit .

Mein vorschlag wäre man trifft sich an nem zentralem ort z.b. Eutin oder oldenburg und kann dann entscheiden wo es hin geht.
dann kann man sich den gegebenheiten am besten anpassen :-D

Mna kann natürlich auch im vorfelde nen strand aussuchen und am morgen gleich ausstecken gehn wäre man etwas sicherer. aber nicht mehr so spontan :-D


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Malte,nö nö ich wohn in der Hauptstadt von Hamburg....in
> Farmsen:q


 
Moin Norbi, siehste......dann lernen wir uns endlich so kennen#6 (wenn ich es schon nicht schaffe, mit der Celler Bande nach Hamburg zu kommen !!!! )


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> Also da geb ich degl auf jeden fall recht.
> 
> was austragungsort angeht is es mir relativ gleich wobei ich hohenfelde nicht sooo mag:q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Moin, ich finde, wir sollten die Örtlichkeit vorher abklären. #c Wenn wir da auf'n Parkplatz erst wieder anfangen zu "palavern"......|uhoh: :q:q:q. Erstmal alle ran ans Wasser und sich persönlich kennenlernen....#6 (das mit dem Fangen wird schon.....)
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Ecke Brasilien oder Hohenfelde schon OK, müssten aber die "Eingeborenen" besser wissen...#c:q:q:q


----------



## Norbi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Norbi, siehste......dann lernen wir uns endlich so kennen#6 (wenn ich es schon nicht schaffe, mit der Celler Bande nach Hamburg zu kommen !!!! )



Moin Rolf,darum hab ich Bock auf solche Treffen:q


----------



## riecken (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wo bestellt ihr den eure wattis ?


----------



## petripohl (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Norbi,
Farmsen klingt für nen Bergstedter (Küstenstadt von Hamburg) lösbar.
Gruß Malte


----------



## Norbi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ist ja garnicht soweit weg von mir,hoffen wir mal das es klappt#h


----------



## womaro (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



scripophix schrieb:


> Aber die Örtlichkeit kann man diskutieren.
> 
> Z.B. Fehmarn - da geht es bei jedem Wind...



Hallo,

ich fasse mal die bereits genannten m.E. wesentlichen Kriterien zusammen :
- Termin erst dann wählen wenn sich milderes Klima abzeichnet ( frühestens Mitte Januar)
_ mögliche Strände: Brasilien, Hohenfelde, Fehmarn...
- Küstenanwohner,"Eingeborene" sollten auswählen
- Ausreichende Strand- und Parkmöglichkeiten sollten vorhanden sein

Also ich kann mich dem nur anschließen, wobei wenn ich an meinen Rücken denke, ich nicht allzu weit schleppen möchte.

Da neben der Wassertemperatur auch der Wind eine wichtige Rolle spielt, kann ich mir vorstellen, das vielleicht 2-3 Alternativen für unterschiedliche Windrichtungen vorgeschlagen werden und dann kurzfristig der Strand mit auflandigem Wind -  mit wenig Kraut - entsprechend der Wetterlage gewählt wird (...und Vollmond muss vielleicht auch nicht sein ).
Und dann noch die Frage : ...soll schwerpunktmäßig Plattfisch oder Dorsch beangelt werden ?

Gruß womaro




-


----------



## scripophix (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Am liebsten wäre mir ein typischer Plattenstrand, bei dem es recht zügig tiefer wird, damit die Chance auf Dorsch gegeben ist.

Es sollen auch Newcomer mit Wurfweiten um 50-80 m die Chance haben Fisch zu fangen.

Auch solch ein Ort kann z.B. nett sein... direkt an der Sundbrücke...







Weiter Strand, gut zu erreichen, für jeden etwas...


----------



## dorschfreund85 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

so ich wünsche hier allen mal ein frohes neues.und da tau wetter eingesetzt hat könnte man sich bald gedanken über nen termin machen :-D


----------



## riecken (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

frohes neues!! 
Der sund ist schon gut aber da muss der wind und das kraut passen :c:c:c


----------



## mcrae (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Fehmarnsund ist schon gut von der Struktur her, aber Strömung und Krautgang sind doch häufig sehr störend.

Wenn "nur" 10 Mitmachen gibts ja recht viele Alternativen, bei 50 Anglern wirds schon enger...


----------



## degl (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Heute haben die "ersten Verrückten" am Südstrand(Fehmarn) gebadet..........0° das Wasser.........soweit, das wir an Fische kommen kann wohl keiner werfen(am Strand) ein bisserl wärmer(das Wasser) muß es noch werden.....

gruß degl


----------



## dorschfreund85 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

jo ich denke mal vom datum her wird es eher richtung märz gehn.
da ich denke das es bis mitte feb sicher kalt bleiben wird.


----------



## riecken (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Freu mich schon von den "Profis" zu lernen #h|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Leutz!
Sollte es klappen mit dem Treffen,sollte man Rosenfelde,Süssau und Brasilien/Californien nicht außer Acht lassen|supergri
Ich glaube der beste Termin 12.3. eher wird wohl nicht viel gehen!


----------



## dorschfreund85 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin 

Ich gehe mal von 10-20 teilnehmer aus.und mit der zahl is soziehmlich jeder strand offen.
was das datum angeht is bei mir alles offen ausser dem 18-19 da is marathon fischen von grossmann da geht nix :-D


----------



## Lümmy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin männers, ich hab zwar bisher immer nur von seebrücken gefischt, hätte aber Interesse mal richtig in die Brandung zu gehen...wäre ja die ideale Gelegenheit dafür:m muss dann mal sehen wo ich dreibein etc herbekomme,aber das wird smchon werden  also wenn der Termin bei mir passt wäre ich dann vielleicht auch dabei#h


----------



## mcrae (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Abwarten, unter 5° Wassertemperatur sind die Fische in Strandnähe doch recht selten.  

Dreibein etc. guck mal bei Moritz in Kaki, die haben oft was günstiges da oder selberbauen...


----------



## riecken (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ja das 30€ mit dem grünen kram ist reicht geil bei dem preis.  
http://cgi.ebay.de/GIGANT-HI-POD-XXL-BRANDUNGS-DREIBEIN-HIGHPOD-2-50M-/120451491654?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item1c0b77e746 
habe ich und bin supper happy ! :l vorallem die haken wo man alles schön ran hängen kann sind cool.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

so um den thread ob zu halten.
da wie wir mitbekommen haben wird es ja wieder kälter und daher wird es mit dem board fischen erst anfang märz denke ich mal so etwas werden.


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ich glaube, dass verschiebt sich sogar noch weiter nach hinten. Die Temperaturen in den nächsten 2 Wochen sehen nicht so aus, als ob sie das Wasser großartig erwärmen könnten. Von daher wird in der Brandung nicht allzuviel zu holen sein.


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Also ich weiß jetzt definitiv, das ich am 4+5 März in der Nähe von Neustadt(wo genau wird noch festgelegt) am Brandeln bin.

Wenn noch Interesse besteht......könnten wir ja uns dann dort treffen:m

gruß degl


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



degl schrieb:


> Also ich weiß jetzt definitiv, das ich am 4+5 März in der Nähe von Neustadt(wo genau wird noch festgelegt) am Brandeln bin.
> 
> Wenn noch Interesse besteht......könnten wir ja uns dann dort treffen:m
> 
> gruß degl


 
Oooooh, verlockend!! 

Sunny, das wär doch der richtige Zeitpunkt, um auch unseren Markus in Bezug auf Brandungsangeln so richtig "anzufüttern", oder? #c


----------



## sunny (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hhhm, behalten wir mal im Auge. Aber grundsätzlich sollte sich da was machen lassen |supergri.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

also der termin klingt gut und neustadt is ja fast um die ecke für mich :-D


----------



## degl (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



dorschfreund85 schrieb:


> also der termin klingt gut und neustadt is ja fast um die ecke für mich :-D



Ich weiß.........

gruß degl


----------



## DxcDxrsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

gnieeeee dann mach in ne gegenveranstaltung in elmenhorst^^ alleine  naja mit frau


----------



## dorschfreund85 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

ach ja stimmt Hr.degl hat ja meine adresse^^#6


----------



## Herbynor (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Na degel woll ma schauen, ob das was wird.
Die Temperaturen scheinen langsam zu steigen, aber die Wassertemperatur wird so schnell nicht nachkommen. 
Wenn der versprochene Klimawandel einsetzt, können wir am 
4/5 März bei guten 20° C baden.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## sunny (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Mal wieder hochgeholt. Sieht wettertechnisch nicht gerade danach aus, als ob es sich Anfang März schon in der Brandung lohnen würde .


----------



## dorschfreund85 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Nicht so wirklich ... hatten eigentlich vor am 18-19 das maraton angeln von grossman mit zumachen aber bei den temperaturem wird das kaum lohnen.... wenn das mit dem winter so weiter geht kann man die brandungssachen bis aprill einmotten.....


----------



## mcrae (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Abwarten wie das Wetter (und die Wassertemperaturen) wird, dann kann man ja wenn abzusehen ist das die Bedingungen Passen ja sich um die verschärfte Termin und Ortsplanung kümmern.


----------



## sunny (4. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin Männers, 

was macht die Kunst? Traut sich am WE jemand in die Brandung? Oder wird das Experiment wetterbedingt verschoben |supergri?


----------



## degl (4. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo Sunny,

werde gleich losfahren um das WE am Ostseestrand in Dahme zu verbringen..........leider hatte der Wettergott ja nun kein einsehen und nun müssen wir halt mal sehen........

gruß degl


----------



## sunny (4. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Moin degl,

leider müssen wir wettertechnisch wieder mal eine harte Durststrecken durchstehen . Es kann nur besser werden.

Wünsche euch nen schönes WE und schreib am Montag bitte mal ein/zwei Zeilen, wie es da oben aussieht.


----------



## Boedchen (4. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Kurzer zwischenbericht.
Gestern massives eistreiben hier in Dahme.
Binn gestern schon angereist und eingeeist *GGG
Heute morgen dann die frohe kunde ( war mefo jagen) das eis zieht weiter. Ist im moment ca 800m VOR der Küste.
Die Sonne kämpft um ihren Platz am himmel hier.
Hoffe das es sich der nebel noch überlegt und die Flatter macht 
So, herr Degl, ich benötige Wattis  GOGOGO


----------



## dorschfreund85 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ja der wetter gott ist uns brandungsjünger derzeit nicht wirklich gewogen warum ka aber das werden wir auch noch durchstehn.

Ich wollte eigentlich sonntag abend einen versuch starten aber das fällt bei mir aus da mein auto streikt....

naja nächste woche eben...


----------



## degl (6. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Scheixxe Kalt am Freitag...........

Samstag dann die ersehnte Sonne und etwas Wind, der sich Abends leider (wie so oft) legte...........doch konnte ich einen Dorsch 42cm und eine Platte 32cm erwischen und somit war das WE "Schneiderfrei"

Aber ehrlich,..........wenn möglich gewesen hätt ich lieber noch 1-2 Wochen gewartet......






Das Bild vom Freitach sagt eigentlich alles......brrrrrr

gruß degl


----------



## riecken (6. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Schönes ding #6


----------



## Norbi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

dann mal Petri zu den beiden Maßigen#6
Das Bild ist der Hammer,und.....es wird wärmer|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

@degl,

dickes Petri #6.........("ihr harten Säcke") :q:q

SUPER BILD !!


----------



## sunny (7. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

degl, was für ein geniales Bild #6. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass Angeln eine Sucht ist :q.


----------



## degl (7. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



sunny schrieb:


> degl, was für ein geniales Bild #6. Da sieht man mal wieder, dass Angeln eine Sucht ist :q.



Wenigstens spar ich mir die Apotheke.....:q

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (7. März 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wie mann am Bild sieht hat es was von Vorteil ein wehnig ähnlichkeit mit einer Robbe zu haben ^^
Der Stuhl war Uhr gemütlich, nur die Hohlräume in der Eisscholle nervten beim laufen^^ Gelle Degl


----------



## dorschfreund85 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
der sommer is da ne spass bei seite da die temperaturen steigen und es immer wärmer wird wollte ich das thema boardfischen wieder aufgreifen.
wie schaut denn derzeit die interesse daran aus und habt ihr nun akute terminvorstellungen...????


----------



## Norbi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

wie gesagt bin ich dabei wenn mich jemand mitnimmt,lieber heute als morgen:q


----------



## riecken (12. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Würde auch mitkommen wenn mich wer mitnehmen kann...Wohne auch eig auf dem weg  je nach dem wo wir hinfahren..


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

@All,ist Euch die Lust vergangen,gebt mal LAUT


----------



## a.bu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Tja Norbi,

traurig aber leider ist das hier so, erst sind alle begeistert dann wenn es los gehen soll tauchen alle ab. Hab letztes Jahr auch ziehmlich dumm allein am Strand gestanden, ist halt so. Fische sind im Moment reichlich zu fangen, wer jetzt nicht los geht hat selber schuld. Hab leider ein lädiertes Knie sonst wäre ich trotz der Nummer vom letzten Jahr mit gekommen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Tja Andreas so ist das,aber die Hoffnung stirb zuletzt.
Das Fisch da ist weiss ich,war letztens am Thiessenkai,ging gut ab.Mal sehen was kommt,bin leider darauf angewiesen das mich jemand mitnimmt,sonst wäre ich schon öffters am Strand.#h


----------



## a.bu (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Wünsch Dir viel Glück, das Du einen Fahrer findest. Gerade im Raum HH gibt es doch viele Brandungsangler, vielleicht findet sich ja in einem der anderen Foren eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sunny (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ich bin bis zum 14.05. jedes Wochenende ausgebucht. Von daher bin ich erstmal wieder raus .


----------



## degl (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Ich plane mal vorsichtig den nächsten Mitwoch........ach was geht los:q

Je nach Wind den Strand:m

gruß degl


----------



## dorschfreund85 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

naja mitwoch is immer so eine sache mit der arbeit...


----------



## Zador (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo.

jo in der Woche ist das so eine sache (Arbeit).

Wie sieht es denn über die Ostertage bei euch

aus?

Gruss Bernd


----------



## degl (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*



Zador schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> jo in der Woche ist das so eine sache (Arbeit).
> 
> ...



Da wartet bei mir der Dienst..........|evil:

gruß degl


----------



## riecken (14. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Evtl einfach ma ne abstimmung oder so machen...Vom 15.04. - 30.04. kann ich jeden tag :vik:


----------



## Zador (15. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hi,

bei mir geht es vom 22.4-30.4 was den April angeht :q

Gruss Bernd


----------



## mcrae (15. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Unter der Woche ist es wegen Arbeit nichts und über Ostern ist die Familie dran. Mein Sohn muss ja ausgiebig vorgeführt werden...


----------



## Norbi (18. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Tja,so wie das hier aussieht wird das wohl nicht,traurig.
Ne umfrage wird auch nichts bringen.da scheint A.bu wohl recht zu haben.Bin sehr entäuscht.


----------



## riecken (19. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Naja 5 leute oder so bekommen wir doch zusammen oder ??


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. April 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hi Männers,

muss mich da leider "raushalten", da ist echt jedes WE bis Ende Mai voll ist. Fragt mal den Sunny, wir würden lieber heute als morgen Richtung Küste losziehen.......#d#d
Schade, kann man aber nicht ändern..........


----------



## Zador (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Boardfischen...*

Hallo,
vielleicht wird das ja doch noch mal was .
Hab den tröt mal hochgeholt #h

Wollte eigendlich morgen mal los,mal schauen wo hin ;+

Gruß Zador


----------

